# Glove box problem



## Zacbrown243 (Apr 23, 2018)

My glove box lid where the latch mounts has come off the glove box. Any ideas on how to remount this cover?


----------



## Zacbrown243 (Apr 23, 2018)

Here's the problem.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

You need to give us much more information. 

[h=2]Fix my Cruze!!![/h]We want to help you fix your Cruze as quickly as possible. To do that, we need some basic information, such as:

1. Year, trim level, and transmission.
2. Miles on the car!!! 
3. Check engine light, airbag, or other warning light on or "Service [insert system here]" message showing? Has somebody told you the code if the check engine light is on?
4. Approximate location of the issue.
5. As detailed a description of the problem as you can give. Something like "My 2012 Cruze Eco manual transmission with 50k miles on it is making a grinding noise from around the brake pedal at 12 mph every time I start the car, and doesn't do it again until I start the car again" is enough to let us get started. (Hint: I described the ABS self-check, and that check is normal for every Cruze on startup)
6. Country! Your warranty and repair options might be different in other countries than here in the United States or Canada.
7. (as needed): Left-hand drive or right-hand drive? If your car is right-hand drive, that's nice to know since a lot of us on this board have little experience with RHD cars. 

Lastly, please be patient and polite! All the folks on this board are doing this in their spare time for free, so we might not be able to reply immediately.

(Stolen from Sciphi's post)​

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Zacbrown243 (Apr 23, 2018)

2014 Chevy cruze LTZ
97,xxx miles
No lights on dash
Glove box is the issue
United States
Left hand drive


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Have you removed it for some reason? Have you tried just gently squeezing it back together? 













*Glove Box Assembly - GM (84035536)*


*This has a couple of good pics: 2017 chevy cruze cabin filter*


This is for a Gen I, but may help: *Chevrolet Cruze Glove Box Removal / Replacement*


----------



## ProDigit (Aug 31, 2015)

looks like it was pried off, or broken off.


----------



## Nieboh (Feb 10, 2017)

Shucks. This problem was from a year ago and no one offered up any help other than "gently squeeze it back"? I can tell you, that didn't work for me. My glovebox cover did the same thing. My entire cover came off, not just a corner of it like the OP (although I think that may have been how it started). It's like it was glued and gave way, but there's nothing really in the way of glue residue. A year later, has anyone else had experience with this and did you glue it back or replace the entire door? ​


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

That's broken.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Nieboh said:


> Shucks. This problem was from a year ago and no one offered up any help other than "gently squeeze it back"? I can tell you, that didn't work for me. My glovebox cover did the same thing. My entire cover came off, not just a corner of it like the OP (although I think that may have been how it started). It's like it was glued and gave way, but there's nothing really in the way of glue residue. A year later, has anyone else had experience with this and did you glue it back or replace the entire door? ​



It would be very easy to replace it if you cannot figure out how to glue it back together. Just pick one up from a Pick N Pull or LKQ yard. Most of these yards only care about the major parts, so if you buy something larger, the plastic bits are usually free.

And since you seem to be critical of the help offered for a seldom seen problem, I hope you come back and give us a solution. Everyone including the CruzeTalk administrators are volunteers. That means this forum is basically self help. If you are lucky someone knows about what you need or even better yet, they have written a tutorial.

[h=1]How-To: Write a Tutorial[/h]


----------



## kw02 (Oct 4, 2011)

Take glovebox door off, as if replacing the cabin air filter.

The bottom of the door has little ridges, in groups of 7 or 8, that seem to be designed to lightly snap onto
the bottom edge of the cover. It looks like there was a light glue on those originallly that has deteriorated.
Now the ridges don't resist having the glovebox door cover move upward on them, therefore the catches
on the top of the door cover rise up enough to unsnap.

I used hot glue to put a dab on 3 of the groups of ridges along the bottom and then held the cover so that
those made contact until the glue cooled. I also put a dab on each end of the cover where there seems
to have been glue on a solid contact point. I held those inward to make contact until the glue cooled.

Success. We'll see how long this lasts. Next step is two part epoxy on 3 contact points if this lets go.


----------

